# Looking for Gamers In/Around Salt Lake City, Utah



## haiiro (Sep 2, 2004)

I just moved to Salt Lake City, and I'd like to find a gaming group -- or start one up as a GM, or both. I'd also like to meet some folks to play boardgames with, particularly HeroScape (which I just picked up at GenCon) but also other stuff (like Settlers, RoboRally, Tongiaki and more!).

If any of that interests you, drop me a line at *haiiro(at)metacrawler(dot)com*. 

As far as running a game goes, I'm kicking around a number of ideas at the moment. For D&D, World's Largest Dungeon (set in the Forgotten Realms) and Eberron have both piqued my interest. I'd also love to run the entire Beyond the Mountains of Madness campaign for Call of Cthulhu (BRP, most likely) -- it's easily a year of gaming goodness.

You can get a bit of an idea of what I'd be like as a GM by taking a look at the website for my current campaign, 3d6.org. I'm working on trying to transition that game to PbP format, as it's been running for a year and we're enjoying it.


----------



## Sir Elton (Sep 2, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I just moved to Salt Lake City, and I'd like to find a gaming group -- or start one up as a GM, or both. I'd also like to meet some folks to play boardgames with, particularly HeroScape (which I just picked up at GenCon) but also other stuff (like Settlers, RoboRally, Tongiaki and more!).
> 
> If any of that interests you, drop me a line at *haiiro(at)metacrawler(dot)com*.
> 
> ...



 If you don't mind me GMing, we can hook up.  If you also don't mind that I don't have World's Largest Dungeon and so forth.  I'm trying to put together a Silver Marches campaign that bounces off Mystery Man's.  So . . . you can contact me about it.  atlantean_6 at hotmail dot com.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 2, 2004)

Sir Elton said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me GMing, we can hook up.




Not at all -- I'm just as interested in joining a group. Thank you for the invite (and I sent you an email).


----------



## wolfpunk (Sep 7, 2004)

I am game for a game, drop me a line and let me know the details.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 7, 2004)

wolfpunk said:
			
		

> I am game for a game, drop me a line and let me know the details.




The email function doesn't work, so that's going to be tough.  Mine is at the top of the thread -- feel free to shoot me a message, or leave your email addy in this thread, and I'll send you one.


----------



## wolfpunk (Sep 7, 2004)

Sent you a message  haiiro


----------

